
CVS Health Is in Talks to Buy Aetna - praneshp
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cvs-health-is-in-talks-to-buy-aetna-sources-1509047642
======
epmaybe
So maybe this is naive, but CVS has a walk in clinic in nearly every city, and
is seemingly socially conscious enough to better the health of its patrons
(see getting rid of cigarettes). Would they be able to do something with an
insurance company and network of clinics that would be beneficial for
consumers?

~~~
positr0n
It does seem like they could capture the profit (and split it with consumers
in the form of lower rates in a bid to get market share?) of simple dr/urgent
care visits. Have a cold? Visit a CVS walk in clinic, get tested for
flu/strep, and pick up any prescriptions all in the same visit.

------
omarforgotpwd
With Amazon entering the prescription drugs space, they were wise to do
something crazy

